
“Significantly Hotter” - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2013/11/13/significantly-hotter
======
ScottWhigham
I'm "not a Mac guy" but I bought both the new iPad Air and the new 15" MBP
(upgrading from an iPad2 and a 2011 MBP). I haven't really had a single
complaint thus far about either - the iPad is what I hoped it would be, and
the MBP runs large Final Cut Pro projects flawlessly and super fast. I can
open a large project in under 10 seconds now, where it would take 1-4 minutes
on my 2011 MBP.

